# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Lookin good today!

## MIke R

Better late than never!

----------


## andynap

Enjoy

----------


## marybeth

Are you guys fully open? We are thinking of a quick trip somewhere and it seemed like lots of places in the east were only partial open.

----------


## stbartshopper

You have the right temps and should remain that way for a while.

----------


## MIke R

> Are you guys fully open? We are thinking of a quick trip somewhere and it seemed like lots of places in the east were only partial open.



Not at the moment but by this weekend is looking like it could be a reality for pretty much everyone

----------


## marybeth

Good to hear. We are supposed to warm up considerably again by Friday so we won't be skiing local this weekend.

----------


## MIke R

Well if you choose to come here I  think I have a condo available ...very nice and reasonably priced

----------


## andynap

You are  a little far from Pittsburgh just for a weekend don't you think. I bet there are places open closer.

----------


## MIke R

Vermont  would make the most sense from a logistics standpoint ....

----------


## andynap

Poconos are open

----------


## marybeth

I was just looking at eastern resorts in general to see conditions as we have NOTHING here. Looked like many places had very little. Tremblant was one we were considering and they just had a big storm.

Oh, and we'd fly and do 4-5 days. There's not much worth driving to from Pittsburgh that we haven't done already.

Miker, are you close to Boston?

----------


## KevinS

MB, it's about 2 hours from BOS to Waterville Valley.  Manchester, NH (MHT) is about 45 minutes closer, usually a less expensive airport to fly into, and probably a less expensive place to rent a car (go for AWD).  If the condo which Mike is referring to is the one that he hooked me up with then it's convenient to the slopes, and comfortable - it worked for us.

----------


## JoshA

Flying? Point the plane west this year. Snowbird, Vail, Jackson Hole.

----------


## MIke R

Worst start I can ever remember,  but it looks like we re righting the ship here....the guns are going round the clock now with cold temps and we re getting a little natural snow every day as well......tomorrow is my first day on the hill with my school kids so I ll get a much better take on how things are  up there......I ve never ever had my first day of skiing occur  in January....never

----------


## marybeth

> Flying? Point the plane west this year. Snowbird, Vail, Jackson Hole.



Well, that was our thought. Still up in the air. Marathon training starts this week and now R is concerned about injury.

----------


## george

> tomorrow is my first day on the hill with my school kids so I ll get a much better take on how things are  up there......



lmk how it goes Mike. I went to Loon couple of times already, it was mediocre...

----------


## MIke R

> lmk how it goes Mike. I went to Loon couple of times already, it was mediocre...



i will...I have a math class at 10 and then we re off to ski......beautiful day today

----------


## amyb

Enjoy!

----------


## MIke R

George....it was better than I thought it would be and they are aggressively blowing mad snow everywhere.....Mountain was empty  today.....great day..warm and sunny ..I would say most of the mountain will be open soon

----------


## george

thanks Mike! looks like a solid base... will check it out soon!

----------

